# 640 mb ram unter windows 98



## Freak_the_Flat (13. Dezember 2001)

ich möchte bitte genau wissn ob man 640mb ram unter windows 98 einbauen konn!! ich hab zwar schon einen bericht hier im forum gelesn aber keiner scheint genua darüber bescheid zu wissen ob das geht oda ob das überhaupt was mit dem betriebssystem zu tun hat!! ich bitte dringend um antwort auf: Hat das mit den ram überhaupt was mit dem betriebssystem zu tun?
wenn ja wieviel ram kann man unter windows 98 einbauen??
danke
mfg Freak

ach ja noch etwas: habe bereits 128mb ram drin und möchte jez 512mb ram dazu kaufn und einbauen!!!


----------



## Eyewitness (14. Dezember 2001)

Mich wundert es etwas, was Du unter Win98 mit soviel Ram eigentlich willst? Denn es sei schon mal vorab gesagt, Win98 kann soviel Ram nicht nutzen. Ich habe bisher unterschiedliche Aussagen gehört, daß Win98 max. 128 oder 256 mb nutzen kann. Von Microsoft selbst wird aber gesagt, daß bei mehr als 512 mb Ram klare Probleme auftauchen werden, soll heißen, das OS wird instabil und stürzt häufiger ab, weil Win98 soviel Ram nicht korrekt adressieren kann. Angeblich kann man per Eintrag in der system.ini dem etwas nachhelfen und durchaus ermöglichen, daß Win98 mit dem Überschuß an Ram klar kommt, aber es ist keine sichere Methode.

Wie diese Einstellungen auszusehen haben, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil sich die Infos dazu nicht auf diesem Rechner hier befinden, an dem ich gerade tippe. An meinen privaten Rechner komme ich gerade nicht ran, ist putt....

An Deiner Stelle würde ich einfach Win2k installieren und damit weiterarbeiten. Dann stellt sich auch das Problem mit dem Ram nicht.


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

danke erstmal für deine hilfe!! ich werde mal sehen was ich noch alles in erfahrung bringen kann


----------



## foxx21 (14. Dezember 2001)

hehe bei mir ist es mit 128+64 noch gelaufen alls ich dann aber 128 + 256 einbauen wollte , denkste , funzt net !


----------



## Eyewitness (14. Dezember 2001)

Also mein Win98 hatte ich mal mit 256 MB Ram zum Laufen bekommen, aber bei 512 MB bin ich dann lieber auf W2k umgestiegen.


----------



## foxx21 (14. Dezember 2001)

ja würd dir auch empfehlen das OS zu wechseln, -------> win2k or xp prof.


-cya


----------



## LuPuZ (14. Dezember 2001)

bei nem kumpel von mir läufts locker mit 396 MB, keine probleme. 
es gibt genug leute die 512 MB unter Win98 ansprechen, ich hab noch nicht gehört das das sonderliche probs machen würde.

Na ja, probiers halt aus. wenns unter 98 solide läuft (mal nen tag laufen lassen die kiste, oder was rechenintensives ausführen) dann ist doch ok  Ich kann dir aber sagen das du nur Marken RAM verwenden solltest, denn dieser eine c`t bericht von vor 2 monaten hat mir echt die augen geöffnet. hör dich mal um ob du den irgendwo bekommst.


c ya


----------



## NIC140903 (14. Dezember 2001)

die beste möglichkeit um das problem zu beheben is wirklich der umstieg auf win2kprof oder winxpprof

aber wenn du unbedingt bei win98 bleiben willst dann sollten es auf keinen fall mehr als 512 sein
bei 512 läuft das system noch ganz vernünftig, aber da drüber kannste alles vergessen

ich habs mit 768 megs getestet und nen kumpel von mir mit 1024
bei sowas zeigt windows andauernd an es wäre nicht genug ram verfügbar usw...ob das dadurch instabil wird weiß ich nicht, aber ich geh ma stark davon aus

was du machen kannst is, dir die 512 zu kaufen und dafür die 128 rauszufetzen, wär glaub ich das beste...

die win9x speicherverwaltung ist leider ziemlicher dreck...ich hoffe das hier hilft dir nen bißchen


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

vielen donk für eure ganzen antworten!!!!

aber ich hab noch ne kleine frage: gibt es wirklich keine probleme wenn ich meine 128mb ram rausfetze und die 512 einbaue. hab gehört dass wenn man die standard ram die schon von anfang an drin sind raus nimmt dass dann nichts mehr geht!!!!!????????

mfg Freak


----------



## Mindstorm (14. Dezember 2001)

*passt schon*

hab ich noch nicht gehört. hab schon öfters sämtliche rambausteine in meinem rechner ausgetauscht und noch nie was bemerkt... denke, dass geht schon klar...

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

auch gut dann probier ichs einfach mal!!
wenn irgendwas schief geht bau ich halt den 128 aus!!

nochmals danke

mfg Freak


----------

